# OPPO 971



## D Wulf (Feb 15, 2008)

I have an oppo 971 dvd player, it has been a very good unit but I have lost the output to HDMI.
When HDMI is connected to the receiver the sound passes but no video. I have tried to go direct to the
projector also to a tv with the HDMI source and no signal is passed. Using the video out from the player
I get a picture. Any thoughts as to what may be wrong?

Thanks in advance.
David


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried a different cable?


----------

